# Miyavi doesn't look good. :(



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys. My betta Miyavi is having some "medical" problems right now. For a while it look like he has Ich, but I don't think it's Ich at all because they aren't appearing to be salt like. I've been trying to solve the problem for a while now. I do a 50-70% water change every week and he lives in a 2 gallon hex tank. Here are some pictures. He looks like he could of have discoloration, but I don't know if it's that. His dorsal fin is almost while and not completely blue..


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Hard to see, but best thing to do when a fish is sick or you think its sick is to move her to a 911 tank. 
Or keep her in jer 2gallon and do a big power water change, add salt, and bump the heater. 

Do he eat, how he act?
Look to be some kinda of PARASITES, can be fungus.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try some aquari-sol...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hope he gets well. I have a betta. Hes around 2 years old. He got sick, his head was all read, scale were gone. SO we added bettafix and he got better. Then one day we noticed he started flipping over. We added more of that stuff every day. He was sooo close to dieding, he was practically dead. But I was gone for 2 weeks and my mom saved him. I can't belive that guy is still alive!

P.s. i just noticed one of your platys has my name, Kara.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If it looks fuzzy it would be a fungus. 

I had a betta that had it's fins just slowly get clear in parts of it. There didn't seem to be anything wrong, just lost the coloration for some reason. I kind of looked at it like a Betta going gray LOL. It happened only in a few spots and never spread.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Do a water change, bettafix, and aquarium salt. Make sure he is eatting correctly. Theres also some bacteria pellets you can get him at petsmart or petco . Hope he gets better!


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. Here's a better picture of him from today.










The levels were ammonia: 2.0, nitrite between 0-0.25, nitrate was between 0-5.I did a night water change today 70%. Now it's up to the point I don't know what to do anymore.. His fins are a little clamped right now and he sort of swims and sits as if he was playing dead kind of thing. It started out when his Java moss was slowly dying( it died btw) and then it just gotten worse. It's not ick but maybe some kind of fungus or discoloration.

P.S I see someone mentioned about Kara. Yup I named her after a legend of the Seeker.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh really? Hhaa. well my name is Kara. Kara the fish. Haha i like it. How do you pronounce?


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Just Kara.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a update!!

Yesterday I tested the levels and the ammonia went down. Now it's Ammonia: 0.2, Nitrite: 0, and Nitrate is 0-5 pm. I'm going to do a water change once I get home from school. >< I now give him pellets, but with garlic juice( in water because I have no access to get Garlic guard) in it just to see if that will built up his immune system a bit. He still look lethargic.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you might want to increase the tank temp to around 80-82 degrees....and buy some Aquari-Sol.......treat the tank once a month as a preventitive...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Did you read the Sword of Truth books, or just watch the show?

The show is completely different from the books.

And Cara from the Sword of Truth/Legend of the Seeker series is pronounced Car-uh.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, he has crossed the rainbow bridge in December of 2011.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I agree with what everyone has been saying. Move him to a hospital tank, add aquarium salt, and a medication that treats a fungus deseas


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Aw! Poor Miyavi. I hope he will be ok. When my one female betta got sick, I got medicine stuff that I put in everyday and it didnt work at all. Moonlight died.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

She said that he did not make it. This was last year.


----------

